# Facebook Gruppe Frankenstein



## meivin123 (5. November 2011)

Hi,
ich hab mal eine Facebook Gruppe für die Frankenstein Rinne erstellt.
Sinn und Zweck der Gruppe ist, sich zu verabreden oder zu diskutieren.
Alleine fahren ist nähmlich doof.
Die Gruppe gibts hier!


----------



## Pure_Power (6. November 2011)

Fratzenbuch stinkt :kotz:
(und zwar nach Fisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (6. November 2011)

warum nicht in diesem Forum ?
Nicht jeder nutzt Facebook. Ich selber vertraue Facebook nicht.


----------



## meivin123 (6. November 2011)

Kann man ja auch noch machen^^
Dann erstell ich den Thread aber im Bike und Single Treff!

Edit: Neuer Thread


----------



## hergie (6. November 2011)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Die Gruppe gibts hier!



Die Gruppe Rinne zu nennen und dann auch noch öffentlich zu machen halte ich für keine gute Idee, so kann jeder sehen was man so legal-illegales macht.


----------



## meivin123 (6. November 2011)

Ja hate ich auch als Nebengedanken.
Aber ich komm mit Facebook und dem EInladen nicht so zurecht.


----------



## Pure_Power (6. November 2011)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Fratzenbuch stinkt :kotz:
> (und zwar nach Fisch)



Kein weiterer Kommentar


----------

